# Will hypnotherapy work for me?



## Frustrated85 (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,I believe my IBS-D is stemmed from anxiety/stress. I have tried everything including various diets, pills etc. the only thing that is currently working is that I am taking on average 4 Imodium pills a day just to be able to work and have a normal life. However, I still feel pretty shitty everyday and I worry that I will be on Imodium for the rest of my life. The doctor's do not know what to do for me anymore and just tell me to continue to take the Imodium. I want to try the hypnotherapy, but I feel that I am the type who cannot be hypnotized. When I try to meditate, I actually become even more stressed because I start to think more about my Ibs and other stressors in my life.i cannot get out of my own head. I feel I really need the hypnotherapy because I know my IBS is mostly in my head. Whenever I start to drive or go out, that is when an attack will come. Is the audio tapes worth buying for someone who is like me? Anyone else have a similar situation and the tapes have worked for them? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello and welcome to the forum.Yes, I do believe that hypnotherapy would be a good option for you - take a peek at the links below for more info on the program I used - the IBS Audio Program 100. The video explains the brain-gut connection as well as the anxiety that is oftentimes a component of IBS after having an attack - everytime you have to leave the house, the IBS kicks in. If you have any specific questions, do let me know - or you can call 877-898-2539 also for personal help or info about the program and the process.I did not think I would be able to go through the hypnotherapy process either - as my mind wanders and I had IBS on a very severe level. But in time, I was able to improve and the protocol addressed the very things you mention. There are many stories of people who have been helped - take a peek at some of the other threads on this forum, as well as the feedback pages on healthyaudio.com - there is feedback all the way back from 2000 - from folks who mention the same things as you do - there IS hope. I am happy to help - let me know!


----------



## McMahon IBS (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi Frustrated85.

A lot of people come to me asking about hypnosis and hypnotherapy and how it will help them with their IBS, have had similar concerns about their ability to focus because of their past experiences with meditation. I have found over time that when I teach people a combination of techniques like mindfulness meditation, self hypnosis techniques, and cognitive behavioral therapy, they find with the integration of these approaches that they are more able to focus and to get the full benefit of all of those techniques to be free from IBS. This is especially true when they receive feedback throughout the process of doing the program through online questionnaires which to measure their progress.

I wish you well in overcoming your IBS.


----------

